# Updated progress on my Track



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Well The aprons are just about done with just a few left to cut and paint the layout has also been changed just a bit while the pit area is almost complete as well.













































I extended the table about 15" for the pit area the Grandstands and Tower will be just behind the track above the pits.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow awesome job on those turn aprons. This is really coming along nicely.
Jim


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Man,I'll tell you what.WHen I move in the next year or so,I have my dream HO track all planned out as to what I want to do.

But then I look at what you guys do with the larger scales,not just with outstanding tracks such as this one,but also with the modeling and detail of the cars,I think to myself"maybe I should move up in size a notch or two".

Nice work.Keep the pictures coming please.

Mike


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Having grown up with HO and spending the last few years deep into video games, I only wish I would of spent more of my time and money on slot cars.

I Just got into the 1/32 stuff just this year, and have been away from slots for quite a few years, kinda like 20+ years to be exact.

The time I spend in the basement with the track instead of in front of a tv is just more rewarding.

I'll soon be starting on my HO track once I get most of the technical stuff done to my current setup.


----------

